# Куплю Roland fr-3x



## MuxauJI (28 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте! Куплю аккордеон Roland fr-3x, до 130 т.р.Естественно, б.у. Пишите на мэйл [email protected] или в личку.


----------



## zet10 (28 Авг 2017)

Напишите мне свой телефон в личку, есть предложение. У меня почему то не получается в Вашу личку отправить.


----------

